# Miami, Fl



## swmocity (Jun 17, 2010)

Just got back from a nice trip to Florida, Stayed in Orlando, but drove out to Miami for a day...Miami is CRAZY!... i would love to live there...here are a few pictures i took, more pics are on my flickr  http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpriestley/sets/72157624290849878/


----------



## AlexL (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm getting red x's but it is probably because i'm in the air port  Miami is awesome if you are there for vacation  I lived in Miami, and wouldn't exact "love" to live there. It is decent though!


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 17, 2010)

God, I didn't get to go to the bahamas this year, but these photos remind me of how beautiful it is. You nailed the colors, Thats it exactly how it looks.


----------



## swmocity (Jun 17, 2010)

AlexL said:


> I'm getting red x's but it is probably because i'm in the air port  Miami is awesome if you are there for vacation  I lived in Miami, and wouldn't exact "love" to live there. It is decent though!


lol whats wrong with living there, i know the traffic was HORRIBLE, i thought Houston traffic was bad but Miami is something else.


----------



## swmocity (Jun 17, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> God, I didn't get to go to the bahamas this year, but these photos remind me of how beautiful it is. You nailed the colors, Thats it exactly how it looks.


How is/was the bahamas?, thats another place i want to visit


----------



## EhJsNe (Jun 17, 2010)

Very...Blue. Too much blue. Other than that though, everything else looks fine!


----------



## swmocity (Jun 17, 2010)

EhJsNe said:


> Very...Blue. Too much blue. Other than that though, everything else looks fine!


haha thanks, the blue bring is out...i like my pics very saturated(some of them, not all), i don't think the over saturation looks good on people, but i like it on scenery. IMO


----------

